# June Grass In Miramar Beach/Destin Area



## Stinkyp

Hi Guys,

The June Grass In Miramar Beach/Destin Area have made it impossible to fish. I've lived here a little over a year now and It seem really early for this grass to come in. Does it clear up or is it here to stay already. Does anyone in the Miramar Beach/Destin Area know where it is clear of June Grass to fish for the Pomps?

Thanks, in advance for your help.


----------



## Sailor50

Went down to the crystal beach pier area Sunday, same thing. The grass was so thick it made fishing impossible, took me 30 minutes just to clean it off one line. 

It will probably continue to be here as long as the wind is from the south, hopefully we can get some northern winds to push it out.


----------



## kingfisher27

Yeh I tried on Friday on Holiday Isle just east of the jetty and it was just too thick. My line even broke when I tried to pull it in with my hand. There were plenty of people fishing down the beach with the same trouble.


----------



## Inn Deep

The same on Pensacola beach and Ft Pickens


----------



## Sailor50

The weatherman says we are going to have some strong north winds Tuesday, hopefully it will blow the June grass back out to sea, going to give it another try Thursday AM.


----------



## Stinkyp

Thanks guys for the update; I appreciate it. I didn't realize its was effecting a lot of the beaches. Hopefully its gone soon.


----------



## willie mckoy

newbie question - is "june grass" referring to sargassum or green algae?


----------



## grubZ850

june grass shouldnt be coming in right now...somthings wrong with the waters... i think the oils fcukd up the water cycles


----------



## lobsterman

willie mckoy said:


> newbie question - is "june grass" referring to sargassum or green algae?


 
Sargassum weed is June Grass.


----------



## still flippen

Fishing on the north wind and the day after are your best bet for grass free fishing from the beach. Also, fishing closer to the passes where the water "flushes" will yield less grass compared to stretches of beaches miles away. 

Mid. April is not to early to see it along the beaches. 

IMHO after living here 44 years is that june grass like the weeds that infest our lawn is nothing more than a micro seed floating in our coastal waters and it's not until the water temp get to a certain temp....say, 73 degrees that it will blume, grow and infest our local waters justs as the everyday weed always seems to start taking over our lawns at the time of year when the temp. triggers this event. The warmer the water the more June grass you will see. Just my .02 cents.

Once we start seeing sargasso grass (which is not the same as June grass/green moss like) washing up on the beaches which is relates to warm temperate waters, June grass in not far behind. Most years you will see June grass first, then the sargasso grass next. 

Water temps. have risen to fast this spring March was near normal but April has spiked to high to fast and pushed the cobia/pomp migration into fast forward (and deeper). I see two more cycles *(high tides in the morning) that will produce good numbers of pomps and cobia then things will get into our summer pattern with cobia being bi catch of bottom fishing and smaller numbers of pomps running the beaches. 

Tides and wind conditions are looking great for early next week. So get out there before it get to rough, then hit the piers :thumbsup:


----------



## Catchinem

This is what we call June Grass in Destin. The green slime.




This is Sargassum seaweed


----------



## willie mckoy

thanks for the response on the june grass question. there was none of it yesterday where i fished near perdido pass. i think the catfish probably ate it all.


----------

